# Completed Resales and Rentals in the TUG Marketplace tops 30 MILLION!



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2016)

Certainly Quite a Milestone!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner!

with the continuing upgrades based on owner feedback, including the new main page allowing you to quickly search for resorts and areas, as well as the recent upgrade to allow owners to select their check in dates based on actual calendar days vs picking an entire week...the marketplace continues to prove year in and year out that owners can indeed sell, rent and exchange their Timeshares without paying large upfront fees!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awahile, we hope you like the new look:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 22, 2016)

*CONGRADULATIONS Brian & TUG*

I have not bought or rented using it - YET !!!  ( but we will ) 

 - I look all the time , in part to better understand the TS market and options .

ie - For New Orleans -  to me ( now ) -  it makes more sense to rent from a TUG listing  or from a TUG member who " specializes in NOLA , than to use 25 + TPU and an exchange fee  with RCI .

I did not know or understand this 2 years ago -

.


----------



## BettyBoop52 (Sep 24, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> Certainly Quite a Milestone!
> 
> This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!
> 
> ...


Yay TUG! After 10+ years of desultory attempts to get rid of our Raintree membership (with the home resort being Club Regina in Puerto Vallarta), we succeeded in transferring it to someone who really wanted it and will use it. All we did was split the cost of the transfer fees and Raintree did the rest. But if it weren't for TUG and TUG's marketplace we would never have succeeded. Soooo - three cheers for TUG! ) )


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> Certainly Quite a Milestone!
> 
> This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!




I think you've hit on why timeshare sales is such a major industry. If Tug can hit that number, how much more is out there that Tuggers never hear about?  Pretty incredible numbers!

And congratulations, Brian.  Definitely a job very well done!  

Dave


----------

